# simulador de sensor cts



## dr_wagner (Jul 1, 2008)

saludos compañeros foristas ando molestandolos de nuevo por un proyecto que tengo que entregar  que es como indica el asunto un simulador del sensor de temperatura del refrigerante (CTS disculpen las mayusculas es solo para indicar), este sensor trabaja con un termistor ntc el cual debido a su variacion en la resistencia cambia el voltaje el cual es leido por la computadora de carro y esta a su vez envia las instrucciones correspondientes,la computadora ademas alimenta al sensor con cinco volts en una terminal y por la otra terminal del sensor regresa tierra a la ecm.  el asunto aqui es armar algo que simule el funcionamiento del sensor sin usar un termistor que segun el profe es demasiado caro y ademas tenemos que hacerlo para tres marcas ford, chevrolet y chrysler. Tengo planeado y se que estoy en lo correcto colocar solamente un potenciometro el cual hara la funcion del termistor. mi duda es muy basica ya busque en el foro y no he encontrado respuesta asi que me decido a escribirlo: como debo conectar las patitas del potenciometro, tengo entendido que cualuiqera de las dos patas de los extremos se deben conectar con la de enmedio, ahora ¿donde coloco los cinco volts que el sensor recibe, en la pata que quedo sola o en la que quedo unida a la de en medio? un camarada me comentaba que la pata que queda sola debe de ir unida a una resistencia de valor entre 100 y 200 ohms, ¿ es esto correcto? ahora ¿cual pata mando a tierra? ¿ que diferencia hay de conectar la pata de enmedio con una y con ogtra de los extremos? bueno espero tengan tiempo de prestar atensión a mis dudas, se que son muy basicas pero pues ni modo de quedarme asi.

pd, muchas gracias a fogonero por la atensión prestada en mi anterior tema. saludos


----------



## luis medina (Ago 17, 2008)

esta todo muy explicito, creo que tu idea es posible, pero yo tengo una duda..... como la trasferencia de calor va a ser interpretada por el potenciomero?


----------



## cacmcpbs (Jun 4, 2009)

amigo! preferiblemente usa un potenciometro lineal.
la interconexion la haces asi: en cualquiera de los extremos conectas alimentacion y en la otra gnd.
La alimentacion es la que viene desde el ECM (Computador del carro), y la GNd igual.
El pin del medio del potenciometro serial la señal que enviarias al ECM para ser interpretada como un dato de temperatura.
Para el problema del la temperatura en el motor puedes usas es potenciometro desde la cabina y listo.
good luck


----------

